# Gizmo



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry for the newb question...i tried searching but there are so many threads with gizmo in it...

I saw the pics posted (of the front anyway) and was wondering a few things:
1. What are the numbers on the LED? The volume? Or...?
2. What inputs/outputs will this have? I know it will have speaker and sub outs, what about inputs?

My mother-in-law was inquiring today about a small system for her kitchen, and the gizmo + an airport express would probably be perfect 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

1) Numbers are volume (0-99 I presume) and bass/treble settings when those buttons are used.
2) Just a single set of RCA ins.


----------



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks B'n'C !


----------

